# Alternative zu DynDNS gesucht

## musv

Gestern wollte ich mich mal wieder von meiner Arbeit zu Hause einloggen. Dummerweise schlug die VPN-Verbindung fehl: Host nicht gefunden. 

Der Schuldige war schnell ermittelt. DynDNS hatte mal wieder meine beiden Hosts aus der Konfiguration rausgelöscht. Na huch, das war mir doch vor ein paar Monaten schon mal aufgefallen. Also hab ich mal etwas nachgeforscht. Und siehe da:

http://linuxundich.de/allgemein/dyn-ehemals-dyndns-org-macht-login-alle-30-tage-zur-pflicht-alternative-selfhost-de/

http://www.com-magazin.de/news/internet/dyndns.org-schraenkt-kostenlosen-dienst-121479.html

Dyndns zwingt die nichtzahlenden Nutzer, sich jeden Monat mindestens 1x auf der Webseite einzuloggen. Das ist natürlich doof. Alternativ kann man sich dieser Beschränkung entziehen, wenn man im ersten Jahr 10$ und in den darauffolgenden Jahren 25$ abdrückt. Die Absicht ist verständlich und nachvollziehbar, schließlich wollen die Leute ja auch von irgendwas leben. Da ich heute aber nicht meinen sozialen Tag hab, würde ich gern auf einen anderen Anbieter ausweichen.

Gefunden hab ich bisher:

freedns.afraid.org: Zwangslogin alle 6 Monate oder 30$/Jahr

noip.com: Will alle 30 Tage eine Bestätigung

selfHost.de: Will alle 30 Tage eine Bestätigung oder einmalig 5€

twodns.com

MyFritz

myonlineportal.de

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit? Welche Anbieter würdet ihr empfehlen. 

Ich suche:

Anbieter ohne Zwangslogin auf der Webseite

Möglichst 2 oder mehrere Rechner, die über den Account verwaltet werden können. Kann aber auch für jeden Rechner einen eigenen Account erstellen.

Das Konto sollte nicht gelöscht werden, auch wenn sich mal 1 Monat lang kein Host anmeldet.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich bin genau wegen solcher Praktiken bei NoIP gelandet, und bis jetzt zufrieden.

Allerdings benutze ich das lediglich für den Fernzugriff auf meine fritzbox also kann ich zu NoIP und VPN nicht wirklich was beisteuern.

----------

## musv

Hab mich jetzt mal bei TwoDNS angemeldet. 

In deren FAQ steht:

 *Quote:*   

> Läuft mein Account bei Inaktivität ab?
> 
> Nein, Accounts laufen niemals ab, egal wann das letzte Update gemacht wurde.
> 
> Wie viele kostenlose Hosts erhält ein Account?
> ...

 

Hab mich dann dort auch gleich mal registriert und die beiden Rechner angelegt. Das Eintragen in der Fritzbox war auch ok, obwohl für TwoDNS kein Eintrag vorhanden ist. D.h. man muss die benutzerdefinierte Einstellung auswählen.

Es hat sofort funktioniert. Bin erst mal zufrieden.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich habe auch NoIP und die 30 Tage die du dort ansprichst, sind in diesem Support-FAQ gut beschrieben: http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/why-is-my-hostname-missing-or-deleted-what-do-i-do/

Also musst du nur dafür sorgen, dass entweder über den Client oder über das Webinterface ein Update passiert. Normalerweise wechselt die IP bei einem DSL Anbieter täglich, jedoch bei einem Kabelanbieter sieht das schlecht aus. Aber auch dafür gibt es Lösungen  :Wink:  Siehe: https://github.com/drivard/update-noip

MfG. Stefan

----------

## l3u

Was echt gut funktioniert ist eine normale Domain von Strato. Ich hoste ein paar Websites selbst und verwende dafür Strato-Dyndns-Domains. Kosten halt 19 ¢ oder sowas im Monat. Aber bisher kein Problem, kein Ausfall.

----------

